# [W2K] Keine Anzeige von Geräten im Gerätemanager



## exxe (9. November 2005)

Guten Morgen,

ich habe hier einen Windows2000-PC, wo im Gerätemanager keine einzige Komponente angezeigt wird. Es wird nur die Standart-Symbolleiste angezeigt.
Sämtlich Optionen, wie z.b. "Ausgeblendete Geräte anzeigen" brachten auch keinen Erfolg.

Das seltsame ist, wenn ich den Hardware-Assistenten aufrufe um ein neues Gerät zu installieren bzw. ein Problem zu beheben, sucht er nach der vorhandenen Hardware und zeigt mir im Ergebniss-Fenster auch nur einen weißen Hintergrund ohne Inhalt an.

An dem PC wurde Hardwaretechnisch seit fast einem Jahr nichts geändert - an einer nicht richtig erkannten Komponente kann es also nicht liegen.

Die Suche bei Google brachte mir zu diesem Problem bisher nur 2 halbwegs verwertbare Suchergebnisse, wo allerdings auch keine Lösung angeboten wurde.

Vielleicht kann mir jemand von euch weiterhelfen?

GreetZ exxe


----------

